# Elizabethtown, NC - 6 mo, W/f



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitney

Breed: Yellow Labrador Retriever (mix breed)
Age: Under 6 months
Gender: Female
Size: Medium

Shelter: Bladen Animal Control Shelter
506 Smith Circle
Elizabethtown, NC
Shelter dog ID: Whitney
Contact tel: 910-876-0539
Contact name: Silvia Kim
Contact email: [email protected]

About Whitney Whitney is just a sweet baby, but he life will be cut short if someone doesn't step up. Please, save her from death, and give her a chance to have a life with you. **** TRANSPORT IS AVAILABLE REASONABLY!**** If you are unable to adopt, please consider sponsoring. We are able to transport weekly up north. All the way from North Carolina to New England. Transports to other parts of the country can be arranged as well. ****** URGENT HELP NEEDED ******** Please if you are a rescue or you know of any rescue that can take a dog or some dogs, please contact me. We have sponsorship help for transport for many dogs AND NO PLACE FOR THEM TO GO!

http://www.dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1247430179352


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG what a doll!

I just emailed my contact to see if we can help her.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Silvia said she is about 30 pounds. She will email me more about her tomorrow.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Any news on this sweety. DID says 1 day left....


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

NEWS?????????? ONLY A FEW HOURS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## osf (May 12, 2005)

Sorry to be away from the computer all day. I have been out-of-state and trying to catch up!

Silvia pulled this pup for an all-breed rescue up north so he is safe, but if a GSD rescue feels he is close enough and wants him they would save another pup instead. He is 5 months old and weighs only 30 lbs. 

Bonus....he was able to be neutered already today and is vaccinated as well.

-Krista


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news!


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh that is SO great to hear. He is such a cutie! I'm glad he is safe. Any GSD rescues interested in a white puppy?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

If he comes up to NY I would love to help transport.


----------

